# EAS - will trade ticket for transportation.



## 2rubes (Apr 28, 2005)

Hi BeeSource Beekeepers.
I’m going to EAS and have secured a booth as a vendor. I found a reasonable room at a Kelly Ski Lodge http://www.kellyhouselodge.com/home.asp for $60.00 a night for 2 people about a mile from the conference. The rooms have several beds and bunks in each room and not all rooms have a private bathroom. I couldn’t figure the webpage, so I called direct and made the reservation. There’s a kitchen with a refrigerator and microwave that we are welcomed to use. 
I got my plane reservations, but I’m balking at the price of rental cars from Buffalo, NY for the 5 days I’m there. Here’s my proposal, my husband can’t make it, and so I have an extra ticket that comes with the booth that includes 3 lunches. I’m looking for a ride Sunday night; my flight comes in at 7:30pm and leaves Friday at 6:00pm at Buffalo airport. I’ll need a ride each day from the lodge to the resort and back. And if you are a single lady, I would even share my room, another savings. If you have a female friend, I think extra people are just an additional $10.00’s a night. I come with two suitcases and a big smile. 
If you are interested, please email me direct at [email protected].
This is going to be a great conference,
Janet Brisson 
Country Rubes Screened Bottom Boards


----------

